

Google to require 2-step verification in the future - dbin78
http://www.androidauthority.com/google-2-step-verification-207450/

======
bsimpson
Suppose a traveller lands in another country and tries to check his GMail on
the hostel's computer. This trips GMail's security, and requires mobile
verification. He doesn't have a SIM card with a local data plan, so he doesn't
get the alert and can't verify the request.

The beauty of 2-factor auth as currently implemented is it doesn't need
network access from your authenticating device to function.

